# WTT-2 Brand new Daiwa Tournament Ballistic 40's for "GREEN" Ballistic blanks.



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

*WTT-2 Brand new Daiwa Tournament Ballistic 40's for "GREEN" Ballistic blanks.*

I am looking to trade 2 brand new Daiwa Tournament Ballistics for Daiwa tournament Ballistic blanks in GREEN, 40's. Trade options - 3 sets of blanks, 2 sets of blanks with components, 2 sets of blanks with cash.
I have the original purchase receipts.
The reason I am looking to trade these off? Long story short, my cousin was hard up for a 12' Livingston fully loaded and he was a bit short, so he ended up selling me 3 Ballistics for a song and a dance. 
Should a deal be made, I will ship USPS PRIORITY with tracking and insurance for the FULL value of the rod's. I have positive feedback on many websites. Any questions feel free to ask.
Aloha


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

Where did you get those bags for the rods?


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

animalbarrie said:


> Where did you get those bags for the rods?


They were sold like that, including the bag. They brought out 2 sealed cardboard boxes and cut the packing tape on it, so I assume that's how these come from the factory.


----------

